# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  |duvida| Vou fazer um aquario !! preciso de ajuda!

## LuisNobre

boas...

vou fazer um aquario com as seguintes dimensoes

1,80 cump x 0,60 alt x 0.40 fundo =   432 litros!


preciso da vossa ajuda para :

qual a espeçura dos vidros a colocar?

as travas como as fazer e como as colocar( nunca fiz travas) e que espeçura??

que tipo de vidro comprar ou n ha vidro especifico?

n pretendo por quaisquer calhas nos vidros será que as travas suportam a pressao???


e que infelismente o meu aqua de 200 litros o vidro de noite estalou e despejou 100 litros no meu quarto!!! mas com cola e veda que tinha a mao consegui msesmo a sair agua estancar a fuga!


Cumps
LuisNobre

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> boas...
> 
> vou fazer um aquario com as seguintes dimensoes
> 
> 1,80 cump x 0,60 alt x 0.40 fundo =   432 litros!
> 
> 
> preciso da vossa ajuda para :
> 
> ...


Boas, Luís.

Não sei se essas dimensões terão de ser fixas por alguma razão. Se não for esse o caso, aconselhava-te a fazeres o aquário mais fundo do que os 40 cm, nem que tenhas de baixar a dimensão da altura para 55/50 cm. Com um aquário com mais profundidade melhora em dois sentidos, no aspecto visual e na maior facilidade de dispores o layout.

Quanto à espessura, julgo que 12 mm servem perfeitamente.

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

40 e pouco. eu que  o diga ,com a  rocha fica muito apertado .fica muito pouco espaço a frente para os peixes nadarem a vontade.faz no minimo de 50cm.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sinceramente Luis, concordo com o José, um aquário com maior profundidade será muito melhor, e acho que 60 cm de altura será demasiado, talvez 50 cm seja melhor por causa da iluminação e do layout, esta é a minha opinião. Não sei se o aqua que estalou foi feito por ti, se foi, talvez tenhas feito algo mal; seria melhor pedir numa vidreira que façam um aquário com as medidas que queres, para evitar futuros problemas. De qualquer forma fica ao teu critério tudo isto :SbOk:  
O aquário para mim devia ter 180x60x50h
Força no projecto.

----------


## MiguelVPinto

Boas,

Eu preferia ter 120x60x60 que dá na mesma os 432L do que ter 180x40x60  :Admirado:  

Claro que 180x60x60 já ficavas com uma "banheira" jeitosa  :yb624:  

Força  :SbOk:

----------


## LuisNobre

as medidas nao as posso alterar nem um centimetro  :Frown:  !!!

tera mesmo que ser assim 

e quanto a mandar fazer a uma vidreira n ponho essa ipotece  pois ja tenhu feito para amigos e msmo para mim varios aquarios nunca passando dos 200 litros (qua ja colei uns 3 ) e foi o meu que estalou e o meu era o mais recente!! ( e ja agora tive a descolar o aquario e reparei que dentro da calha ficou tapado o vidro tinha defeito do jenero bolhas de ar ou algo parecido no sitiu k estalou!!)

agora preciso com urjencia que me respondam as minhas duvidas que coloquei no post em cima pois preciso de o montar o mais rapido possivel pk tenhu o material todo numa caixa de plastico grande dos xinukas!!

----------


## MiguelVPinto

> qual a espeçura dos vidros a colocar?


Para essas dimensões nunca menos de 12mm.




> as travas como as fazer e como as colocar( nunca fiz travas) e que espeçura??


Podes/Deves fazer travessas a toda a volta do aquario, com a espessura do vidro usado (ex:12mm).




> que tipo de vidro comprar ou n ha vidro especifico??


Existe vidro para todos os gostos e preços, anti-reflexo é um exemplo... mas não compres vidro temperado.




> n pretendo por quaisquer calhas nos vidros será que as travas suportam a pressao???


Se quiseres também poderás colocar travessas no meio mas sinceramente para mim não me agrada muito, mas para ficares descansado poderás colocar uma travessa no fundo e com o substrato não incomoda nada... também poderás comprar vidro de 15mm, mas vai ficar mais caro (por vezes muito mais caro  :yb665:  )

----------


## MiguelVPinto

> as medidas nao as posso alterar nem um centimetro  !!!
> 
> tera mesmo que ser assim 
> 
> e quanto a mandar fazer a uma vidreira n ponho essa ipotece  pois ja tenhu feito para amigos e msmo para mim varios aquarios nunca passando dos 200 litros (qua ja colei uns 3 ) e foi o meu que estalou e o meu era o mais recente!! ( e ja agora tive a descolar o aquario e reparei que dentro da calha ficou tapado o vidro tinha defeito do jenero bolhas de ar ou algo parecido no sitiu k estalou!!)
> 
> agora preciso com urjencia que me respondam as minhas duvidas que coloquei no post em cima pois preciso de o montar o mais rapido possivel pk tenhu o material todo numa caixa de plastico grande dos xinukas!!


Só mais uma coisa.... colar um aquario de 60cm não é o mesmo que colar um aquario desses... e se não te sentes preparado mais vale gastar mais uns euros do que estar a gastar dinheiro nos vidros e depois  :yb620:  

Olha que a mão-de-obra não é assim tão cara (em relação ao preço que vais pagar pelos vidros).

Se optares fazer tu não te esqueças de fazer uma foto-reportagem para o pessoal ver  :SbOk:

----------


## LuisNobre

sintome + k preparado para fazer este aquario preciso e de dicas !! tenhu a ajuda do meu pai !

sinceramente estava a pensar em por vidro temperado porque n posso???
qual o tipo de vidro indicado?????

----------


## CelsoBastos

Segundo sei o vidro temperado não é maleavel, pelo que não o podes aplicar. Podes colocar vidro normal

----------


## LuisNobre

entao vidro normal e de confianca .....

qual e o tipo de vidro k se custuma usar com + frequencia em aquarios e o normal??

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> sintome + k preparado para fazer este aquario preciso e de dicas !! tenhu a ajuda do meu pai !
> 
> sinceramente estava a pensar em por vidro temperado porque n posso???
> qual o tipo de vidro indicado?????


Sentir preparado até podes sentir Luis, cada um sente o que quiser, agora tenho dúvidas é que saibas o que estás a fazer. Temos aqui colegas a alertar para coisas, as quais estás a querer ignorar.

1º Um aquário com essa largura vai com certeza dar-te problemas crónicos, não é só o problema do layout, a própria circulação de água pode ficar mais dificil e as trocas gasosas dificultadas. Seria preferível colocares outra opção e mudar o aquário de sítio. No entanto, e se quiseres fazer nascer esse projecto, é contigo, mas o que nasce torto..... :Admirado:  

2º Colar um aquário de uma dimensão considerável, nada tem de parecido com o colar um aquário pequeno. Há formas certas de colar os vidros, por exemplo, os vidros verticais nunca devem ser colados sobre o vidro de fundo

3º Vidro temperado NUNCA, poderias colar com vidro laminado ou normal.
Podes ter usado vidro temperado num aquário pequeno, mas embora tenha sido asneira, num aquário pequeno a pressão da água é reduzida, num aquário maior as coisas podem ser perigosas.

Por estas razões, torna-se claro que pensas que tens experiência em montar aquários, mas a verdade é que se nota bem que não tens.
Portanto, segue os conselhos de quem já passou pelo que estás a passar.  :SbBienvenu1:  


Cumprimentos,

----------


## LuisNobre

eu ja colei varios aquarios apesar de pequenos sei o preceito de colajem dos vidros.mas tenhu a grande ajuda do meu pai que confio pelnamente nele para me colar o aquario com a minha ajuda e claro!! a unica coisa que ele tinha duvidas era no tipo de vidros e nas travas porque ele sempre fez com calhas por cima e na base!! e nunca teve um unico aquario que vertesse agua e que estalace!! a nao ser o meu!!lolololol mas confio plenamente nele e ele tem um amigo que trabalha numa vidreira na batalha, vidreira esta que somos clientes!! e ainda vou perguntar a eles queal e msmo o melhor vidro pk eles sao proficionais!!!

mas axo que n vou sentir dificuldades na execucao do projecto!!

quanto a forma do aquario n posso mudificar nem 1 cm pois o aquario e imbutido na parede do corredor e ja tem a armacao de cimento de suporte feita e e o maximo de fundo k posso por pk n dava para acrescentar mais senao tinha que furar a parede da cuzinha ou da sala para ter mais profundidade!!lolol

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Já vi muitas vidrarias a cometerem barbaridades com a colagem de aquários Luis.
Pode não ser o caso, mas as vidrarias percebem de vidro, não de colagem de aquários. Espero que corra bem. 
Em relação ao aquário e ao tamanho possível ser esse, paciência.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## António Vitor

Luis, só um aparte, costumas ler livros?

Aconselho-te vivamente a ler, e muito, nem que seja jornais tipo "A bola", não me leves a mal o reparo, mas é erros atrás de erros, numa linha não falha nem um...

Não sei se é a mania dos sms que um dia acaba, achas que daqui a 20 anos os miúdos andam com telemóveis a escrever mensagens para poupar "guito"?

Não...vai ser outra moda e outro estilo, eu sou do estilo heavy metal, que um dia passou, como tudo passa...
 :Big Grin: 

O mais interessante é os miúdos de hoje seguirem estilos impostos, na minha altura até a tv era contra o heavy metal, eram miúdos maus e feios...agora os morangos com açucar fabricam estilos que são emitados...ou seja não vem da juventude mas impostos pela tv rasca...
tvi=tv rasca
 :Wink: 

são modas que não surgem da juventude mas de mentes mentecaptas da estação de queluz...

Tu serás um cota desta geração que ainda por cima escreve "esquisito", cuidado já tens 17 anos...

Não faças ditados (podes também fazer mas basta ler ler ler....)

desenvolve a mente e a escrita....
Em relação ao resto, força...cá esperamos esse aquário

aconselho-te a não ver a tvi...ou outras...lê!

----------


## LuisNobre

ler livros!!esquece n sou amante de historias da carachinha!! mas sim enciclopedias e coisas assim!!
de facto sou uma pessoa que dá alguns erros mas o que escrevi em cima foi a pressa não tive tempo para reler ou para escrever melhor!!

defacto não sou influenciado ,apesar da idade, pelos morangos ja que acho aquilo uma palhaçada e uma perda de tempo!!é sempre igual!!

quando vieram os vidros posto fotos da montagem!!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde 

Ainda assim, tiques de sms... lá está a geração 'polegar'...




> esquece n sou amante


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Lê enciclopedias então!

Também não gosto de histórias, sou capaz de ler um livro sobre mecânica quântica mais fácilmente que um romance qualquer...

agora ando a ler uns livros sobre a unificação das teorias de fisica, tipo 
juntar a teoria da relatividade com a mecânica quântica e mais a classica e etc...não pesco muito sobre o assunto mas vou tentar perceber...
são livros escritos não para matemáticos o que é pena tenho licenciatura na área, mas para leigos, e portanto dão explicações metafisicas e ficamos na mesma...pelo menos eu...que gostaria de ver equações das maradas...
 :Big Grin: 
O livro está em inglês o que melhora também a minha capacidade em comunicar em inglês...


O que é importante é ler...
nem que seja os detergentes da roupa quando se está na retrete...

Eu adorava fazer isso, explicação sobre isso não sei...
EDTA sodium blablabla, etc...
Algum trauma psicológico...
 :Wink: 

Não gostas de morangos, ainda bem, aquilo é uma visão deturpada da realidade, antes ver moscas na parede...
hehehe!

não leves a mal o que disse, nem todos podem gostar de ler, e somos todos diferentes, e nem todos podemos escrever bem...mas em prol da comunidade (o nosso país) seria bom termos o máximo de pessoas literalmente funcionais.
nem eu sei se sou literalmente funcional...mas esforço-me para isso!
 :Big Grin: 

Aquilo que eu reparo é que a nossa educação em vez de melhorar tem piorado, a minha educação já não foi tão boa como outrora, problemas da democratização...

Os meus pais têm apenas a 4ºclasse, e as pessoas que estudaram mais dessa época têm uma bagagem intelectual muitissimo mais alta que equivalentes com a minha idade, pior ainda é que noto depois desta democratização pós 25 de abril, ano após ano, com  as tentativas de mais pessoas terem canudos ou secundário completo, o ministério da educação tem baixado as exigências...

e simplesmente se não é preciso estudar tanto não se estuda. eu sou daqueles que estudava q.b.
se me pedissem menos eu estudaria menos e jogaria pc mais...

eu era viciado na altura do secundário no Commodore Amiga, grande máquina...

Enfim...agora vem os cursos 12ºano para adultos/meia idade com uma perna às costas, para a estatística da união europeia...
uma fantochada.

----------


## LuisNobre

bem agora pondo de parte a lingua .vamos a coisas interessantes


preciso que me expliquem ou que me metao uma foto, seria melhor, do preceito de por travas e que me expliquem qual o melhor sistema para o meu aquario!e como colar as travas
so vou por travas em cima o que achao??sera ecessario por em baixo??
qual a largura das travas??
vai ser de vidro normal e de 12 mm

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Luis
Este aqua tem 160x45x60 de altura (432 litros)foi feito em vidro de 10 mm com travas em cima da mesma grossura e a toda a volta.

----------


## LuisNobre

as travas sao coladas ao vidro toda a volta????

no meu estava a pensar em por duas travas ao meio ?? sera que e preciso ou so uma basta????

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> as travas sao coladas ao vidro toda a volta????
> 
> no meu estava a pensar em por duas travas ao meio ?? sera que e preciso ou so uma basta????


A toda a volta excepto na zona da coluna seca.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Luis, pode ser colado sem qualquer tipo de travas com essas medidas, tem é de ser usado vidro de 15mm. Continuo a ficar cada vez mais convencido que nada percebes sobre montagem de aquários, mais valia pedires ajuda a uma loja da especialidade, 400 litros de água no chão fazem muito estrago!
Sabes que silicone usar? 
Vai ser furado o aquário?
Sabes os diametros precisos para os caudais que desejas?
Sabes os caudais que desejas e são aconselhados?
Como vai ser a coluna seca?
E o retorno, vai ser exterior ou vais furar o vidro também?
Em que base vais colocar o aquário?
Em que local vão ser as saídas e entradas de água?



Cumprimentos,

----------


## LuisNobre

boas....as furações para a sump deixo-as ao cuidado do amigo da vidreira ele ja fez alguns aquarios salgados e ate a data 5* ele ate tem um feito por ele e tudo fixe!! vou confiar nele!

quanto a base ainda n esta nada definido !

----------


## LuisNobre

uma duvida vou por travas a francesa o vidro da frente e no de tras e travas centrais

com que largura e que fasso as travas frontais e trazeiras??

pensei inicialmente em 10  cm mas depois como o aquario e pouco fundo fico com a parte de cima so com 20 cm de abertura :s

e as travas centrais?? aquelas que vao do vidro da frente ao vidro de tras com quandos cm fasso??

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Luis, segue o exemplo da foto anterior. O meu não tem traves francesas mas, penso que para fazeres com traves francesas é a toda a volta e não só à frente e atrás. No meu caso é um aquário de 150 cm tenho só uma dupla trave ao meio em cima, com 15 cm. Por favor não inventes!!!

Tenho 2 filhos quase da tua idade e compreendo-te, mas pensa, isto dos aquários de água salgada, tem de ser com muita calma e ponderação, ok.

Nós, eu falo por mim, com a nossa idade e muitos anos de experiência, mesmo assim cometemos muitas azelhices.

Depois disto tudo, e da minha admiração pelo facto de seres talvez o mais novo aqui nos salgados, espero que tudo corra bem e vai pondo fotos da evolução do teu sistema.

Abraço

----------


## MiguelVPinto

Boas,

E porque não deixares ao cuidado do teu amigo da vidreira a colagem do aquario???

Não duvido que já tenhas colado aquarios mas pelas duvidas que tens sinceramente não tens a capacidade para colar um aquario com essas dimensões. (digo eu  :yb665:  )

Responde-me só a esta pergunta se não for pedir muito... Quanto é que vais pagar pelos vidros e qual a espessura do vidro???

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
Se fizeres com traves francesas a toda a volta não precisas de traves no meio que só servem para te tirar a luz.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3609

Neste topico aprendes a colar um aquário.

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva,

A minha maneira de estar na vida, não me dá o direito de me meter em polémicas, mas sinceramente penso que percebes pouco do asssunto para te meteres num assunto tão complicado como é a construção de um aquário dessas dimensões. Depois, e se tens tanta confiança nos amigos da vidraceira, porque colocas tantas questões ao pessoal do Forum?
Eu sei, o Forum é mesmom para isso e eu sou o primeiro a dizê-lo, no entanto quando já se sabe tudo.........

O melhor é pesquisar, pesquisar...... ler, ler ler.......

Desculpa, mas é só uma opinião

----------


## António Vitor

Concordo com o Manuel Faria, pode acontecer desastres horriveis, imagina o vidro quebrar e ocorrer electrocução depois do aquário rebentar, e/ou cortes por alguém estar juntoa  deste depois deste rebentar...

Eu não me meti nisso, quando comprei o meu, posso inventar em muita coisa, mas na segurança não o faço...encomendei a uma vidraceira com experiência.

É apenas um conselho, não és obrigado a segui-lo, mas pensa nisso...

----------


## LuisNobre

eu nunca colei nenhum aquario com travas dai a minha duvida!!

e quero saber como se mete porque o saber n ocupa lugar e confio plenamente no trabalho que o vidriero me vai fazer mas quero estar dentro do assunto das travas para ver se estao  :SbOk:  apesar de eu confiar no vidreiro!!

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Boas Luis, então como vai essa construção? Está a correr bem? Mete umas fotos.

Abraço

----------


## Rui Manuel Melo

> sintome + k preparado para fazer este aquario preciso e de dicas !! tenhu a ajuda do meu pai !
> 
> sinceramente estava a pensar em por vidro temperado porque n posso???
> qual o tipo de vidro indicado?????


boa noite
o vidro de 12 e o suficiente se colocares travessas francesas na parte superior do aquario com uma trave ao meio de 10 a 15cm. ao colocares as tavessas o nivel de agua vai ser pelo menos 56cm/57cm de altura,pelo qual nao justifica os 15m/m do vidro.
se for temperado o vidro têm mais resistencia mas se tiveres um descuido ele por e simplemente rebenta ficando em "bolinhas de vidro"

espero te ter ajudado.
boa sorte

----------

